# custom blazers, custom paint, tig work, etc.



## semojetman (Mar 8, 2011)

I want to see some pictures of what everyone has done to cusomize there jet boat.

I have see some pretty sweet Blazer Super Sports, painted up with 300 Mercs on em.
I want to see more.

My plans are a 
1852 Blazer SS
90 HP Yamaha
console with built in storage from Ernies(jet doctor)
red carpet
red bimini
long diamond plate corners
diamond plate whales tail
The motor is an older model, so probably some newer decals, or a paint job.
polish the hull and paint 1/3 back with some design


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's a couple from around here.
Save your self some weihgt and some money and order a 17' 52" 18' 52" is alot of boat for a Yamaha 90hp. You would be suprised at the added performance from a little shorter boat. My Uncle bought a 18' 52" terminator with a 60 hp johnson to fish with and he later wished he had bought a 17' 52". Whale tail just gonna slow you down.
Go to Current River Marine in Doniphian, Fred is better to deal with and has better prices then David Martin at Ernie's.
If you don't walk in to Ernie's with a big dollar sign stamped on your for head he won't give you the time of day. 
Fred also sells the storage console if I'm not mistaken.
If you want your motor painted let me know, I can have it lookin real good. :mrgreen:


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 9, 2011)

17/52 Xterminator, 60/40 E-Tec, Been working on this since last fall. Give a call to Current River Marine at Doniphan and talk to Fred. You will not be sorry.


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice boats guys! Roughly how much for something like yours moelkhuntr? Maybe I will order one and have lil blue rude paint the motor for me and have bulldog wrap it for the TinBoats.net show piece.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 9, 2011)

Jim, I bought mine used from my neighbor. It's an 05 Xterminator and had an 99 Johnson 40/30 Jet on it and I traded the motor to Fred for the new E-TEC 60/40 and the boat was gutted with nothing in it. From what I am seeing on the sites they are going for $10,500 to $15,000 with boat and 60/40 motor and trailer. It depends a lot on how decked out you want it. Diamond plate corners, brand of motor, carpet, perforated flooring, trolling motor brand and size, stereo, depth finders, wiring with fuses, extended front deck, rod holders. Gosh, the list just keeping getting bigger. When I originally started on my, I brought it home for $5,800 and then the price started going up. BOAT stands for, (BREAK OUT ANOTHER THOUSAND).


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info! :beer:


----------



## reedjj (Mar 9, 2011)

Moelkhuntr,

Showoff!!!! 

I am drooling over your boat right now. All that shiny Aluminum and bright red is totally obnoxious and un-called for... 
I LOVE IT!


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you reedjj, my son and I are doing the boat and we started with a boat in last of Aug. of 10 that had been sitting under trees for 3 years. Brought it home and hosed it out and got some Alumabrite from the auto store and started cleaning. Been adding ever since. Stereo this week if it comes in.


----------



## semojetman (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks for all the replies.
Hope to see more pictures.

I will likely give Fred a call, but just from what other people have told me they paid for a boat, He's just a little higher than what I can get one for. Not bad, but just a little more expensive.

I'm not going to buy the boat from Ernies, I just like their extensive amount of accessories.

The whale tail issue: I don't know about losing speed, my buddy had one put on by troutt and sons on his 150 merc and it made it plane out alot faster, at lower speeds. And its still a rocket on top end.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 9, 2011)

You have to put SERVICE AFTER THE BUY in the top part of your price list also!!!!!!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 9, 2011)

He was a good $300 cheaper then any other place when I ordered my boat. I only ordered a bare boat and a trailer set everything up myself. I wouldn't hesitate to go buy another one from him. The whale tail will help you plane out, but it WILL make you lose some speed.
Here's a couple boats I run with.


----------



## minicuda (Mar 10, 2011)

Show me MORE! I love these custom jet threads.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is one of the local guys.





.


----------



## Seth (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's mine. The layout is the same but the paint isn't a stock Legend color. It's intense blue, which is a Dodge truck color I believe. I'm still trying to think of a good name for it since it's a unique blue. It's also got the radio, speakers, rod holders, and a RAM mount for my fish finder.



This is from a fun run we did this winter. The second boat from the front is a very customized Alweld I believe. It's an 1856 with a 300 mercury xs on the back and 250xs stickers. It doesn't have a very strong hole shot, but it will hit 60 mph pretty easily is what I hear on the top end.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 10, 2011)

That second one from the front with the Mercury looks like a Troutt & Son's boat. Sweet!...as are all of them. =D>


----------



## reedjj (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Moelkhuntr,

I see you have a 60/40 e-tech. Whats the Max your boat can handle. That one with the 300hp labeled as a 250hp doesn't look any bigger?

I swore my next boat was gonna be a jet, I have never lived in an area where anyone ever runs them. I learned about them years ago while visiting a friend on a Blackfoot Reservation near Eureka, CA. We went out on his dads "sled". It was so cool compared to the kind of boating I was used to in Ohio and later in Coastal NC. Running in super shallow water and being able to get to places that a prop boat could never go was so cool.

I ended up not doing it because when searching for a jet outboard here in FL everyone thought I was crazy when I told them what I had planned. They talked me out of it. They said the rivers and Creeks I am going to be running in Fl apparently destroy jets...... I seriously doubt it now after learning more about what you guys in MO, AK, and especially the guys on the Susky put thier boats through. I have bought and paid for my prop outboard already, BUT If I get to where Im hitting my prop a lot I'm gonna put a jet motor on. I already got the jackplate and everything set up to be running a jet on it now. I got such a good price on my outboard that I will not be too afraid to run really shallow with it. Maybe even shallow enough to need a jet motor sooner than my wife thinks. LOL.

This thread is great. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Seth (Mar 10, 2011)

fender66 said:


> That second one from the front with the Mercury looks like a Troutt & Son's boat. Sweet!...as are all of them. =D>



Most of those boats are troutt boats. There was a few Legends from Cowtown and one inboard Gator.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay...I'll play along. Here's mine. Bought it last year used and it's better than I deserve. This was taken from my deck the day I brought it home. It's a 1756 Alweld with a Mercury 225, and yes...a JET and from Troutt.


----------



## minicuda (Mar 10, 2011)

I must see more! Show me more please. I have never before seen flat bottom boats that look so cool. Where I'm from people look at me like I'm nuts when I'm flying acrooss the lake in my army green 1648 towing the kids on a TUBE! I even gotten some dirty looks, like who does this guy think he is type looks. This thread has given me tons of inspiration and shown me my flatty has the potential to look real stinking cool! Now I just need a big ol outboard jet to hang off the back and some paint stripper!


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 10, 2011)

reedjj, I am not sure but the sticker I think says 40 tiller and 50 with steering but I only have 40 HP at the jet since it's a 60/40 but I just don't think most go much on the stickers. If they can hang it on there they run it.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 10, 2011)

> Where I'm from people look at me like I'm nuts when I'm flying acrooss the lake in my army green 1648 towing the kids on a TUBE!



I have enough power to pull 2 skiers and have passengers. Nobody's giving me strange looks. Then again....I'm live in a redneck town. :mrgreen:


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 10, 2011)

I have to give a big thanks to all the guys that have helped me on this site with mine. I have sent personnel PMs back and forth asking questions and and everyone has been super nice. It takes a lot to get a jet looking nice and the most of the guys started out with a boat much more in need of care that mine. I am envious of how much work they have put into getting their boat up to THEIR specs. That's the whole thing, please yourself.!


----------



## minicuda (Mar 10, 2011)

moelkhuntr said:


> reedjj, I am not sure but the sticker I think says 40 tiller and 50 with steering but I only have 40 HP at the jet since it's a 60/40 but I just don't think most go much on the stickers. If they can hang it on there they run it.


Hey Moelkhuntr what kind of speeds are you getting with that 40? I'm thinking of going with a 60/40 on my 1648.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 10, 2011)

With 2 people and all out gear about 29 to 30 on the lake and from 31 to 32 down river. No speed demon but it does o.k.


----------



## turne032 (Mar 11, 2011)

jjs boat


----------



## turne032 (Mar 11, 2011)

I guess i should add the picture huh!


----------



## turne032 (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 11, 2011)

MY GOODNESS, THAT IS A SWEET LOOKING RIG!!!!!!!!


----------



## semojetman (Mar 11, 2011)

That boat is on fire. That thing looks awesome. Im envious.


----------



## semojetman (Mar 17, 2011)

I thank everyone. For the pictures. I have gotten some great ideas and motivation from them.

Please continue. Love to see more pictures.


----------

